# 08 Virginia deer chasing season almost over



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

Deer remains thrown in ditches up and down the road rather than burying them - dogs being left in the woods and on others' private property for a week or more to turn over trash cans and crap in their yards - does and yearling fawns being chased 7 days per week - dogs chasing deer across private property at 2:00 am while their owners are asleep at home - Lost dogs howling in the middle of the night.............................One hell of a price southeastern Virginia's private porperty owners have to pay each year so the deer chasers can continue their so called tradition.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Glad it's almost over for you. I can only imagine how bad that must suck. There are a few people who do it here even though it is illegal. Once the dogs come around you might as well quit for the day and not expect to see any deer for about a week. Luckily they usually don't ruin more than one or two hunts a year for us. It still makes me furious and wish they would get busted.
Now that I think of it I wonder if that isn't why the deer seem to be more nocturnal lately. I get quite a few on camera at night but don't see hardly anything during the day.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Your perception of deer hound hunting is way different from many landowners in Va. but I guess you keep painting an awful picture long enough some might believe you.


----------



## JamMorg (Mar 6, 2008)

*Dog Observations*

Hunted in VA for the first time this year. Was surprised that there was a stray hunting dog just hanging out at camp one morning, another that afternoon and I had several deer chased by dogs pass me with no hunters in tow. I also had a dog run back and forth under my stand in the afternoon that did me no favors.

I have nothing in the pro-dogs/against dogs fight. Just my observations but I definitely enjoy hunting where there aren't dogs.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Your perception of deer hound hunting is way different from many landowners in Va. but I guess you keep painting an awful picture long enough some might believe you.


I do wish Santa would bring you a new story for Xmas. The one you keep using is wore completely out.


This one was a left over from the weekend hunt of the 13th. Date pic was taken was 19th. Feeding on a gut pile for a couple of days and hanging out. We're leaving it to see how long it takes for one of VA's finest from the orange Army to pick it up. Just another fun day in the woods in SE VA.


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*sad, very sad*

never ceases to amaze me.

that and bear dogs!


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

I'am not pro dog hunting or agianist dog hunting ,although I do not approve of the way some people hound hunt or take care of their animals . I've deer and bear hunted with hounds . But please keep this in mind *Were all hunters trying to have a good time* ,If the anti's find a hole they that can wiggle end too to divide us as hunters  they're going to do it , We have to stand together as *HUNTERS* becuase if the stop hound hunting , think to your self whats next ??????? 




Just my thoughts as a bowhunter


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

JamMorg said:


> Hunted in VA for the first time this year. Was surprised that there was a stray hunting dog just hanging out at camp one morning, another that afternoon and I had several deer chased by dogs pass me with no hunters in tow. I also had a dog run back and forth under my stand in the afternoon that did me no favors.
> 
> I have nothing in the pro-dogs/against dogs fight. Just my observations but I definitely enjoy hunting where there aren't dogs.


Did that dog hanging around camp have a collar?


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> I do wish Santa would bring you a new story for Xmas. The one you keep using is wore completely out.
> 
> 
> This one was a left over from the weekend hunt of the 13th. Date pic was taken was 19th. Feeding on a gut pile for a couple of days and hanging out. We're leaving it to see how long it takes for one of VA's finest from the orange Army to pick it up. Just another fun day in the woods in SE VA.


Yeah even know it has a collar on it and a name tag and is lost, You would let it starve until Peta finds it and makes a mockery instead of calling its owners or animal control. Gee Rick thanks


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Yeah even know it has a collar on it and a name tag and is lost, You would let it starve until Peta finds it and makes a mockery instead of calling its owners or animal control. Gee Rick thanks


Since SAC conveniently left out dogs and dog care in their extensive and impressive list of recommendations I'm totally at a loss for proper protocol here. 

It's not starving. Besides if they want it the local club can drive back there - they have a key. Hackett will be back there too. Maybe he'll adopt it. He's a couple hounds short I hear. 

If they wanted it they shouldn't have let it loose. If they wanted it they should look for it or put a tracking collar on it next time. They created the problem, they can create a solution. Tired of taking up slack for lame doggers. I already wasted enough time last week on one so Billy-Bob could give it an antibiotic and watch it die. Vets cost $$ and new hounds are a lot cheaper. They don't care so why should I? Truth be it's probably another "he didn't run" hound and it's close enough to the end of chasing season for phase 2 to kick in. Sorry but Billy-Bob last week sucked out the last bit of dog chaser compassion I had left. I'll never give, call or acknowledge anything on the location of a lost dog to another one ever again. 

Nice try on the passing the blame game. I know where my dog is and I don't need a tracking collar either.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Truth is Rick it's not about protocal it's about being a dog hater. What if that was a parrot, you'd sure as hell grab it up and put an ad in the paper and try and find the owner.:shade:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Truth is Rick it's not about protocal it's about being a dog hater. What if that was a parrot, you'd sure as hell grab it up and put an ad in the paper and try and find the owner.:shade:


You're so far out of touch you may never get back. 

Depends on if it was accidentally let loose or the owner let it out to chase pigeons.  Trying to compare an escaped pet be it dog, cat, bird or other to an intentionally let loose animal isn't going to cut it. A responsible bird owner clips the birds wings and that eliminates the chance of it getting out 100%. :doh: A responsible dog owner has the dog trained or on a leash. 


I'm not a dog hater, I have one. Have always had dogs. Used to breed labs a little. And I had a hunting lab. I can relate to a real hunting dog. A dog that's one with the hunter. One that the owner won't put into harms way. A dog under his control that's trained. That doesn't bother others. Not one that's treated like a screwdriver and when the point gets a little rounded it's tossed in the trash and off to Sears for another one.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Rick how do you know that dog was turned out to run? He might have gotten loose byhimself. Did you see someone turn this dog loose?


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Rick how do you know that dog was turned out to run? He might have gotten loose byhimself. Did you see someone turn this dog loose?


You may be right. Maybe he was left behind that Saturday when they take every solitary hound in the state of VA out to hunt. He probably felt angry or something, escaped and ran away. :doh:

All things being equal the simplest solution is almost always the best. Why is that so hard for you?

Lets see if the hounds get loose then there might not be a hunt right? So isn't security one of the key factors in keeping any animal for when you need it? :doh:

I know lets use the "he's someones pet" and not really a by-product of deer hunting with dogs. Hey lets play the make up unusual excuses game. You have to love the dog chasers excuse book. 

Tell you what if I see it tomorrow I'll call county AC and let them have him/her.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*The truth is*

the truth. Can't get around it. Dancing and dodging around the facts just shows us how hopeless some of the chasers are. I was in the midst of deer chasing with dogs starting back in 1956 as a kid on a farm in North Carolina and I've been around deer chasing since then and anyone that calls what's going on today in VA (with deer hounds) a tradition is nuts. Deer chasing today is a catastrophy for private landowners and we are not going to continue tolerating having our land trampled over 7 days per week without raising hell about it. You can count on that. Maybe one day Virginia will come to its senses and do the right thing.

And to the poster suggesting all hunters need to pull together or lose our hunting rights:BangHead: Chasing deer is NOT hunting. Most of the clowns with their dog boxes, radio tracking antennas and drink cooler boxes on the back of their noisy azzed 4 wheel drive trucks would be totally lost if they had to actually HUNT for a deer.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> You may be right. Maybe he was left behind that Saturday when they take every solitary hound in the state of VA out to hunt. He probably felt angry or something, escaped and ran away. :doh:
> 
> All things being equal the simplest solution is almost always the best. Why is that so hard for you?
> 
> ...



Thanks Rick, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Moonkryket said:


> the truth. Can't get around it. Dancing and dodging around the facts just shows us how hopeless some of the chasers are. I was in the midst of deer chasing with dogs starting back in 1956 as a kid on a farm in North Carolina and I've been around deer chasing since then and anyone that calls what's going on today in VA (with deer hounds) a tradition is nuts. Deer chasing today is a catastrophy for private landowners and we are not going to continue tolerating having our land trampled over 7 days per week without raising hell about it. You can count on that. Maybe one day Virginia will come to its senses and do the right thing.
> 
> And to the poster suggesting all hunters need to pull together or lose our hunting rights:BangHead: Chasing deer is NOT hunting. Most of the clowns with their dog boxes, radio tracking antennas and drink cooler boxes on the back of their noisy azzed 4 wheel drive trucks would be totally lost if they had to actually HUNT for a deer.



Your sterotyping dog chasers. I can arrange for you to go out hunting with them one day and you can see the work they put into it. Its a little different than scouting for a well used deer trail and clearing it out for a bait pile with crack corn to be added and then picking out a tree that will give you a clear line of sight without obstruction and sitting over it allday in hopes that monster buck you caught on your trail camera comes by so you can harvest it.


----------



## earlyriser (Jul 19, 2005)

I am a die hard bowhunter and a die hard dog chaser. It is a lot harder to hunt from a treestand, than to run deer to standers. Time is put into scouting and finding the right tree. I will say there are guys in our club who really enjoy still hunting over hunting with hounds. Hunting with hounds, is bascially, place the standers on the stands, and turning the dogs loose. I will say that our club is unique, we have 10 members and 12 dogs. We pass alot of small bucks up to let them grow, we pass small deer up, in hopes of not killing button bucks and we do not use tracking collars, we hunt with beagles so we do not stir the woods up. The dogs know where home is and they come home. 

I will be glad when the VDGIF starts putting restrictions on hunting with dogs. Deer chasers need to be reigned in. There are bad boy hunt clubs out there. This past Monday, I was on a farm that we own. There is approximately 1500 acres in this certain area taken away from the hunt club because they raped the land. Well this club has a 30 acre block, 50 acre block and a 100 acre block. These 3 tracts are not connected at all. The club had standers on the 50 acre block, and they turned dogs loose on the 30 acre and 100 acre block in hopes of running the deer to the standers almost a half a mile away. I know this because I ran into one of the dog drivers (whom I know) on the property line and he told me what they where doing. All the dogs ended up on our farm running around loosing deer and jumping deer off of land they cannot hunt. That stirs me up. The worst thing is that there is nothing illegal about what they are doing, we work hard to grown a healthy and quality herd on our 300 acre tract and to enjoy getting in a stand seeing deer and selecting which one to harvest, not to get in the stand and have dogs run all over the place and make it a busted hunt.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Your sterotyping dog chasers. I can arrange for you to go out hunting with them one day and you can see the work they put into it. Its a little different than scouting for a well used deer trail and clearing it out for a bait pile with crack corn to be added and then picking out a tree that will give you a clear line of sight without obstruction and sitting over it allday in hopes that monster buck you caught on your trail camera comes by so you can harvest it.


A typical club of say 35 members has 5-7 dog people. They do the work on the hunt. The rest drive, walk or get dropped off at a stand. They do little to nothing for or during the hunt.

Baiting is illegal. Don't confuse or lump illegal acts in with legal hunting. I've hunted with the dog chasers before. Sell your hard work story to someone else. The most difficult part of dog chasing is trying to listen to the radio ear bud stuck in your ear as you get a minute by minute update of where the hunt is heading, while holding your shotgun and not falling off the ladder stand. Camo, scent control and other actual hunting practices are not a requirement.


Trail cameras take the place of riding around with a spotlight the night before the dogs get turned out in the woods behind a field where someone saw a buck. The main difference is you have to get out of your truck to put the trail cam in the woods.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Rick we each have our own methods of hunting. Neither is without illegal hunters hunting illegaly. I was up at 5am in my blind during deer season in a head of a hollar ( funnel )when 2 deer hunters riding their 4wheelers came riding up the hollar were I placed my blind amongst the laurels. How they missed me I don't know but I observed them spotlighting the hollar like crazy all morning. No I didn't see noting or hear a gun go off the rest of the day. I guess these 2 individuals do this sort of thing on a regular basis as I moved my blind deeper into the mountains were no 4wheelers could get.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Rick we each have our own methods of hunting. Neither is without illegal hunters hunting illegaly. I was up at 5am in my blind during deer season in a head of a hollar ( funnel )when 2 deer hunters riding their 4wheelers came riding up the hollar were I placed my blind amongst the laurels. How they missed me I don't know but I observed them spotlighting the hollar like crazy all morning. No I didn't see noting or hear a gun go off the rest of the day. I guess these 2 individuals do this sort of thing on a regular basis as I moved my blind deeper into the mountains were no 4wheelers could get.


Each side has it's fair share of problem people. But when each side operates 100% legal only 1 side can and does interfere with the other.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Each side has it's fair share of problem people. But when each side operates 100% legal only 1 side can and does interfere with the other.


Rick which side operates 100% ever?:mg:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Rick which side operates 100% ever?:mg:


None. The issue here isn't who's breaking the law, it's who's allowed by law to interfere with others on their own lands? You can spin this around until you you can't see, it's not going to change the facts and issues.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> None. The issue here isn't who's breaking the law, it's who's allowed by law to interfere with others on their own lands? You can spin this around until you you can't see, it's not going to change the facts and issues.


Rick there is no law that allows anyone to interfere with landowners or leases. There is a law which allows one to retrieve his dog on foot without a weapon for the welfare of the dog. anything else than that is pure trespassing and illegal hunting and a criminal act punishable by law.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Rick there is no law that allows anyone to interfere with landowners or leases. There is a law which allows one to retrieve his dog on foot without a weapon for the welfare of the dog. anything else than that is pure trespassing and illegal hunting and a criminal act punishable by law.


Welfare of the dog is a abused term. Welfare of the hunt as in catch and run another hunt. To heck with who you mess up getting your hounds back. As I posted earlier how about the hounds left out by hunters overnight on Sat when there is no rush to find them because there is no hunting the following day. Dead dog boy I ran into this year seemed to care less. He lost one that night but did he go look for the other tracking collared dog that was with the one killed by a vehicle? No. If you're so concerned about welfare why do the doggers try to stop any laws on animal care that might affect their hunting dogs? Simple they can't afford real care for them or they're not worth it. They're disposable animals to a lot. A quick scan on SD or any other dog chasing forum and you'll find a ton of what do I do my dog is hurt/sick? Uh..... how about a trip to the vet? How many don't even post but just take care of them in the Hackett manner? :mg:

You know, I know the RTR is abused. Daily by many. I'm not even going to bother going round and round with you again on that one. Dogs on others lands is another problem issue. Basically if the land owner or lessee doesn't want others or their dogs on the land they're paying for the use of then they should be able to have that. Simple enough for any normal person to understand. 

All this is going to get worse as time goes on. Ray Charles could see that. Like I said before a smart group would have made a deal and split to middle ground and salvaged something before it got resolved by others. There they'll have zero input on the process. Remember this when it goes down.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

A dog poll for those that care to vote.


http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/tm.aspx?m=3247260


----------



## aleway (Dec 27, 2008)

*it is a tradition*

i love runnin dogs


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Welfare of the dog is a abused term. Welfare of the hunt as in catch and run another hunt. To heck with who you mess up getting your hounds back. As I posted earlier how about the hounds left out by hunters overnight on Sat when there is no rush to find them because there is no hunting the following day. Dead dog boy I ran into this year seemed to care less. He lost one that night but did he go look for the other tracking collared dog that was with the one killed by a vehicle? No. If you're so concerned about welfare why do the doggers try to stop any laws on animal care that might affect their hunting dogs? Simple they can't afford real care for them or they're not worth it. They're disposable animals to a lot. A quick scan on SD or any other dog chasing forum and you'll find a ton of what do I do my dog is hurt/sick? Uh..... how about a trip to the vet? How many don't even post but just take care of them in the Hackett manner? :mg:
> 
> You know, I know the RTR is abused. Daily by many. I'm not even going to bother going round and round with you again on that one. Dogs on others lands is another problem issue. Basically if the land owner or lessee doesn't want others or their dogs on the land they're paying for the use of then they should be able to have that. Simple enough for any normal person to understand.
> 
> All this is going to get worse as time goes on. Ray Charles could see that. Like I said before a smart group would have made a deal and split to middle ground and salvaged something before it got resolved by others. There they'll have zero input on the process. Remember this when it goes down.


Rick get out of your Peta handbook for a minute and realize some hunters actually care for their dogs. I do, if mine gets deep in a holler and I'm unable to track him because I loose the signal on his collar mine will return to the area I released him. I don't leave any of my hounds, I'm building a fire and waiting on my thousand dollar dog. Thats the way it is with most every hound hunter they have large sums tied up in their hunting dogs and don't leave them to stray as you claim. Yes young hounds who follow the old dogs off do get lost and are unable to find their way back. Like I said you have the good ethical hunters and the bad.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Rick get out of your Peta handbook for a minute and realize some hunters actually care for their dogs. I do, if mine gets deep in a holler and I'm unable to track him because I loose the signal on his collar mine will return to the area I released him. I don't leave any of my hounds, I'm building a fire and waiting on my thousand dollar dog. Thats the way it is with most every hound hunter they have large sums tied up in their hunting dogs and don't leave them to stray as you claim. Yes young hounds who follow the old dogs off do get lost and are unable to find their way back. Like I said you have the good ethical hunters and the bad.


Spare me the peta drama. We both know how it works. You're not the only one out there. Even poster boy is a dog killer. Regardless of his last minute story change now that he's in the limelight, he knows what he did and I do too. 
Dog care is just one small part of the picture. It's just another straw adding to the weight.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Spare me the peta drama. We both know how it works. You're not the only one out there. Even poster boy is a dog killer. Regardless of his last minute story change now that he's in the limelight, he knows what he did and I do too.
> Dog care is just one small part of the picture. It's just another straw adding to the weight.


Rick hunting dog owners are more concerned with their animals than both Peta and Hsus. There agenda is to show pictures give you a sad story of animal neglect and ask for donations while at the sametime shooting poision in the dogs viens to kill it.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Rick hunting dog owners are more concerned with their animals than both Peta and Hsus. There agenda is to show pictures give you a sad story of animal neglect and ask for donations while at the sametime shooting poision in the dogs viens to kill it.


I'm fully aware of what peta & HSUS is and their hidden agenda. And that's some hunting dog owners - not all.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

Hokieman said:


> Rick hunting dog owners are more concerned with their animals than both Peta and Hsus. There agenda is to show pictures give you a sad story of animal neglect and ask for donations while at the sametime shooting poision in the dogs viens to kill it.



BS! So that is why you see all those hounds standing on the side of the road or dead on the side of it after hunting season. Collars gone. I seen a few hunters that really cared about their hounds but that want many.

Bird? You havent shut this guy up yet??


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

BigBirdVA said:


> A dog poll for those that care to vote.
> 
> 
> http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/tm.aspx?m=3247260


And I bet that came from a deer dog forum.


----------



## wisbowparker (Mar 7, 2005)

sounds like anybody that hunts with hounds better quite hunting. up here i use to able to **** hunt and run yotes. but it might spoke a deer out of the area and it will never come back. my father passed this year and we sold all are hunting dogs.(53 of them) because there is nowhere a guy can run them.
the houndman is going to be a thing of the pass.


ps. i'm not from va and never ran deer with dogs, but i traded dogs with guys from va and they ran deer with dogs and they nice guys.i now i'm going to get it now.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Man, you need help*

*"Your sterotyping dog chasers. I can arrange for you to go out hunting (chasing) with them one day (when hell freezes over) and you can see the work they put into it(no one is claiming they don't work at it). Its a little different than scouting for a well used deer trail and clearing it out for a bait pile (this is also illegal in VA and any real hunter would not consider it) with crack corn to be added and then picking out a tree that will give you a clear line of sight without obstruction and sitting over it allday in hopes that monster buck you caught on your trail camera comes by so you can harvest it." * Man.......................are you from Mars?:crazy:


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Moonkryket said:


> *"Your sterotyping dog chasers. I can arrange for you to go out hunting (chasing) with them one day (when hell freezes over) and you can see the work they put into it(no one is claiming they don't work at it). Its a little different than scouting for a well used deer trail and clearing it out for a bait pile (this is also illegal in VA and any real hunter would not consider it) with crack corn to be added and then picking out a tree that will give you a clear line of sight without obstruction and sitting over it allday in hopes that monster buck you caught on your trail camera comes by so you can harvest it." * Man.......................are you from Mars?:crazy:


LOL, No not from Mars. I wasn't born yesterday to know that, that is the norm for most hunters.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> LOL, No not from Mars. I wasn't born yesterday to know that, that is the norm for most hunters.


I've never hunted over corn or apples or other bait. And in fact I've never known another hunter that did it. Even in the dog clubs I've been in they did not do that. Never seen a feeder or a pile of corn or other animal feed in the woods (during season). More BS form doggers. Probably some lame attempt to justify their illegal acts by claiming all still hunters bait.


I have enough in my busy schedule that I don't even have the time to bait if I wanted to. I've got a feeder that I've had for 2 years and it's still un-assembled. If I want bait, per say, I'll do a food plot or two and attract game legally. Besides food plots and even baiting is over rated as a sure thing. Too much scent and they don't hit them until after dark either. You get 1 or 2 hunts and they change patterns and times.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hay HM did you forget to put a collar on your web site? It ran off! Wonder if someone stole it? Maybe JH shot it! !


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Rick the site was down in the early hours this morning for matinence but its up and running now. Thanks for your concern.

Help protect Virginia's Outdoor Sporting Heritage!

Send your Donation TODAY!

Checks can be made payable to VHDA and mailed to:

Virginia Hunting Dog Alliance 
P.O. Box 657 
Powhatan, Virginia 23139 

Corporate donations are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Wow ! Webmaster can't update on the fly? 

You sure? Somebody sent this to me..... Looks like VHDOA might have done a drive by.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Rick lol your a terriost!!!


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

SC Stakeholder Report. Too big for an attachment here so follow the steps to download as a free user.

http://rapidshare.com/files/177863259/SC-DDH_Final_Report_11-21-2008.pdf


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

This is the one I like the most.


http://www.dnr.sc.gov/wildlife/publications/pdf/raccoonimpact.pdf


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

It's not the **** hunters or real fox hunters or most of the other sporting dogs that are the problem. Shame you've decided to go down with the problem crowd. :mg:


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

All Sportsmen Must Become Ambassadors for Hunting

The Hound study has elevated all hunting in the public mind. DGIF has branded you as criminals in the eyes of many. The Humane Society of the United States in the letter to the Hound Study said, ”As the Department of Game and Inland Fisheries (VDGIF) points out, the public is opposed to the use of hounds for chasing and hunting wildlife and at the very least supports restriction of this practice, but these sentiment were ignored by the SAC.”

This ultra-radical organization, that has been linked to and endorses the terrorist organizations the Environmental Liberation Front (ELF) and the Animal Liberation Front (ALF), is trying to smear Virginia Hound Hunting.

We have proven that the Hound Hunting community is law-abiding. We also know that there are a few ‘bad actors’ in our midst. Every hunter must do three things:

1. Obey and Enforce the Law

Every hunter must not only obey the game laws, but must report violators in their midst. We cannot tolerate lawlessness among our ranks. The law applies to all who hunt, NO EXCEPTIONS! Make sure that the people you hunt with have a copy and have read the entire game regulation summary! VHDA took a small ad in the publication to show our support for following the law. Report violators! This study has inflamed many people, watch for people stealing dogs, removing tracking collars, shooting dogs and harassing hunters. You must politely demand that the law enforcement officers enforce the law!

The Code of Virginia allows you to retrieve your dog from private property that you are otherwise prohibited from entering. If you do so, get your dog(s) and get off the property as quickly and quietly as possible. After all the property does not belong to you. Leave no trash, close gates and if approached by a landowner, Be Polite! You have a right to retrieve your dog, but please ask permission first if you can. 

Often you are in a hurry to catch a dog before he gets into the road or away from you, please remember to stop at the house and tell the landowner why you were there and thank them for being understanding. Do not get into arguments, while the law is on your side you need all the friends you can get!

Meeting the landowners around the area you hunt before the season begins is the best “scouting time” you can spend. Get to know the neighbors! Landowner relations are extremely important! It costs nothing to be polite and respectful of everyone you meet. Treat others as you would be treated is part of the moral code of every one of the
worlds major religions. We, as hunters, must do a better job of respecting people that disagree with us.

2. Educate Your Fellow Hunters

Make sure the folks you hunt with know the law and the rules, and have the correct attitude about exercising their rights! If you let those you hunt with know that you expect ethical behavior, they will either agree or hunt elsewhere. Conservation ethic has been passed down from father to son for centuries. Clubs and hunting groups need to be aware that we are the “original conservationists”, and they must teach the new guy and not just children, the right way (and why) of doing things. If we fail to do this our future in the outdoors we love may be bleak indeed.

The VHDA will begin to talk more about ethical hunting practices, not to preach to anyone, but to develop a consensus Code of Ethics. Remember that while some groups of hunters are not standing with you now, we must be ready to welcome them back into the Sportsmen’s fold because we must be united against a well funded foe.

3. Talk about hunting to the non-hunting public

Everyone who hunts must become an Ambassador for hunting and especially hunting with dogs. The non-hunting person that lives in an apartment or on a quarter acre in a sub-division has the same vote that you do on Election Day. The HSUS and P.E.T.A. are raising hundreds of millions of dollars by misleading folks to believe that they care about animal welfare, when they are radical vegans who want to end the domestication of animals and prevent you from eating meat. They don’t care that your animals are among the best treated and cared for animals in existence. They intentionally mislead the public into believing that what you do when you hunt or in the manner that you care for your dogs is cruel.

You are the best defense against their lies. Most of us love our dogs (my wife sometimes thinks too much) and our pride in them shows. Talk to non-hunters about the care of dogs, how much they love to run, tell them about the role that hunting plays in public safety. Most Virginians have either had an auto accident or know someone who has within the last year or two. Use the information about the economic impact of hunting with dogs on the Virginia economy.

All thinking Americans are concerned about the economic well being of our nation. Most Virginians who do not hunt, but have some knowledge of the controversy think it has to do with complaints. We have provided you with all the proof you need to dispel that. See our web site for the complaint number by county. Remember that DGIF has only obtained and average of 179 conviction per year for the last three years for trespassing statewide! Those convictions were not about hunting with dogs they were for All hunting, fishing and trapping. That is less than two per county per year! DGIF has tried to convince anybody who would listen that there are many un-recorded complaints or that local sheriff departments would not do their job and turn the complaint over to DGIF. 

The statewide conviction record speaks for it self. With a THREE BILLION DOLLAR state budget shortfall they are asking for more wardens! The bureaucrats want more money, more authority. They grow like kudzu and consume everything. But they have forgotten that you the hunter and fisherman pay their salary! When they begin to remember who they are paid by, we will support them, but not before!

All VHDA Board members are real hunters who own dogs. The VHDA has no paid staff. We pay our own expenses because “We HAVE a dog in this fight!” If we sometimes sound angry, it is because we are! We would prefer to be hunting, teaching our children about the wonders that God has given us and training our dogs. We know that we must have a strong voice or we will lose to people, who not only disagree with you... but hate and revile you because you hunt. 

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Huh?*

*"All VHDA Board members are real hunters who own dogs. The VHDA has no paid staff. We pay our own expenses because “We HAVE a dog in this fight!” If we sometimes sound angry, it is because we are! We would prefer to be hunting, teaching our children about the wonders that God has given us and training our dogs. We know that we must have a strong voice or we will lose to people, who not only disagree with you... but hate and revile you because you hunt".*

How it really is:

*All VHDA Board members are DEER CHASERS who own dogs. The VHDA has no paid staff. We pay our own expenses because “We HAVE a dog in this fight!” If we sometimes sound angry, it is BECAUSE IT IS A TRADITION THAT WE LOVE, HAVING OUR DOGS RUN OVER OTHERS' PROPERTY 12 MONTHS PER YEAR, CRAP IN THEIR YARDS AND DISRUPT THEIR REAL HUNTING EFFORTS. We would prefer to be CHASING DEER, teaching our children about the RIGHT WE WANT TO KEEP IN RUNNING OVER OTHERS' PRIVATE PROPERTY AS WE HAVE FOR YEARS, LIKE STANDING IN THEIR DRIVEWAYS YELLING FOR OUR DOGS WHILE THEY ARE TRYING TO SLEEP OR ACTUALLY HUNTING. GOD HAS GIVEN US THIS RIGHT, WE THINK. WE KNOW WE MUST SCREEM LIKE A CUT PIG OR WE WILL LOSE TO PEOPLE THAT DISAGREE WITH OUR TRADITION OF INTRUDING ON OTHERS' PRIVACY BUT WE SAY TO HELL WITH THEM BECUASE DEER CHASING AND INTRUSION IS OUR RIGHT AND WE WILL CONTINUE TO CALL IT HUNTING EVEN THOUGH IT'S DEER CHASING AND DEER SHOOTING, NOT TO MENTION OUR RIGHT TO GO ON THEIR PROPERTY 24 HOURS PER DAY WITH THE EXCUSE OF LOOKING FOR OUR DOGS. WE JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY THEY TAKE ISSUE WITH OUR SO CALLED HUNTING TRADITION:violin:*


----------



## emorydale (Dec 31, 2008)

My favorite part is when I'm still hunting in a tree stand and the regs for the management area state that vehicles must remain on numbered or named roads. and low and behold here comes a ****** driving through the woods looking for his dumb dogs and screws up my day. Is all these people do is make a bunch of noise, shoot doe cause thier stupid or dont care and waive guns around like they're BB guns !!! Thats just how I feel about the Deer dog issue.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Moonkryket said:


> *"All VHDA Board members are real hunters who own dogs. The VHDA has no paid staff. We pay our own expenses because “We HAVE a dog in this fight!” If we sometimes sound angry, it is because we are! We would prefer to be hunting, teaching our children about the wonders that God has given us and training our dogs. We know that we must have a strong voice or we will lose to people, who not only disagree with you... but hate and revile you because you hunt".*
> 
> How it really is:
> 
> *All VHDA Board members are DEER CHASERS who own dogs. The VHDA has no paid staff. We pay our own expenses because “We HAVE a dog in this fight!” If we sometimes sound angry, it is BECAUSE IT IS A TRADITION THAT WE LOVE, HAVING OUR DOGS RUN OVER OTHERS' PROPERTY 12 MONTHS PER YEAR, CRAP IN THEIR YARDS AND DISRUPT THEIR REAL HUNTING EFFORTS. We would prefer to be CHASING DEER, teaching our children about the RIGHT WE WANT TO KEEP IN RUNNING OVER OTHERS' PRIVATE PROPERTY AS WE HAVE FOR YEARS, LIKE STANDING IN THEIR DRIVEWAYS YELLING FOR OUR DOGS WHILE THEY ARE TRYING TO SLEEP OR ACTUALLY HUNTING. GOD HAS GIVEN US THIS RIGHT, WE THINK. WE KNOW WE MUST SCREEM LIKE A CUT PIG OR WE WILL LOSE TO PEOPLE THAT DISAGREE WITH OUR TRADITION OF INTRUDING ON OTHERS' PRIVACY BUT WE SAY TO HELL WITH THEM BECUASE DEER CHASING AND INTRUSION IS OUR RIGHT AND WE WILL CONTINUE TO CALL IT HUNTING EVEN THOUGH IT'S DEER CHASING AND DEER SHOOTING, NOT TO MENTION OUR RIGHT TO GO ON THEIR PROPERTY 24 HOURS PER DAY WITH THE EXCUSE OF LOOKING FOR OUR DOGS. WE JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY THEY TAKE ISSUE WITH OUR SO CALLED HUNTING TRADITION:violin:*


:sad: Your funny HAHA


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

emorydale said:


> My favorite part is when I'm still hunting in a tree stand and the regs for the management area state that vehicles must remain on numbered or named roads. and low and behold here comes a ****** driving through the woods looking for his dumb dogs and screws up my day. Is all these people do is make a bunch of noise, shoot doe cause thier stupid or dont care and waive guns around like they're BB guns !!! Thats just how I feel about the Deer dog issue.


Hmm Thanks for sharing


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Hmm Thanks for sharing


I want to share too. 


Here's a couple of "ambassadors" that don't know they're ambassadors. Still you have to admit Bubba #1 does look cool in those sunglasses. :shade: Too bad he's breaking a handful of gun safety rules. Now these 2 are on opposite sides of the road from each other shooting a crossfire pattern at each other about 150 yds apart. But they're just good 'ol boys out deer hunting right?


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Rick for sharing here and on the DGIF forum.:shade:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Thanks Rick for sharing here and on the DGIF forum.:shade:


Anything for you Derick! 

Yes just a nice reminder of your typical dog chaser, aka Virginia's Hunting Ambassador of good will and sportsmanship, doing what he does best. Road hunting. ukey:


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Rick I know you love to sterotype hunters but all I seen was a youth with a gun sitting on the side of the road waiting on a ride and a hunter walking into the woods.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Rick I know you love to sterotype hunters but all I seen was a youth with a gun sitting on the side of the road waiting on a ride and a hunter walking into the woods.


Of course it's all a set up. :wink: They're paid actors. You have no idea how hard it is to find actors missing teeth.

I should have taped the other trucks ahead of this guy spreading out hunters, the other trucks out on the main road dropping off dogs to drive through to the standers. 
How about #2 is he waiting too? Looked like he was heading to the old favorite stump stand to me. Notice the same field along the road. If you had the raw footage with the digital time stamp you could see that the 2 were shot less than 20 seconds apart. I started to stop and ask Hollywood what was up, were they running a big 'un? Next year I'll tape the whole fiasco for you. But I'm sure you would still try to weasel out. 

I actually didn't set out to tape doggers but the guy in the ditch yelled make me a Youtube star. 

Guess I faked the road kill hound too? You may not believe it but it's not all that hard to video doggers doing what they do best.


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

How about this BigBird...

I'll set up a meeting for you with that young boy and his parents and you can ask him what he was doing. I do know that his father has a few words to share with you!!!

All I see is a boy sitting next to the road...was his gun unloaded?? what side of the road were they actually hunting were they hunting?? The other guy was walking to a stand where was the stand...do you know..bet you dont why because you dont hunt nor live there. You were just driving around trying to cause trouble..next time stop by the club house...Im sure you will get a warm welcome!!

When you say local....who you talking about because you definitely are not a local in that area. If you were you would have known what was going on that day...seeing as though that club has permission to be on every inch of property from the start of that gravel road to the end. there are roughly 8-10 houses on that road and there has never been a problem with anyone that actually lives there!!

Was there any law broken in that video?? Nope!!

Makes me wonder though..was there any law broke taking that video and posting it all over the internet with a minor on it...Things like predatory behavior, stalking, harassment, invading privacy, revealing other people’s personal information, misleading.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Call Isle of Wight sheriffs dept. and ask what the distance from a road is you can shoot. It's 300 feet. They had a hunt going and were road hunting. Ask his dad to give me some words on that too. Get back to me after the sheriff tells you the law and explain again how legal they were. 

Number is 757-357-2151. Did I call and turn them in? No. So back off. It's a public road and I didn't see a sign anywhere letting me, and anyone else out driving, that there was a hunt in progress.

Does this look good for hunters? Of course not. Besides being unsafe it was illegal. Nuff said.


BTW there was a hunt going. There were trucks all along the road before I reached these last 2. There were trucks up on Rt 258 too. My friend I was meeting was behind me. I called him to let him know they were road hunting and he took another route. He drove along Rt 258. He told me they had a hunt going in that block. Again you weren't there so back off. You don't know the whole story or details and it appears dear 'ol dad may not either.


Oh the minor on the internet? If he shot a 12 pt buck with a 26" spread I bet he wouldn't mind that pic being out there. Does he like zillions of other minors have his pic in a MySpace or Facebook page? When you do things in the public view you're fair game. This was taken from a public road.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

I saw a couple of very thinly veiled threats in crumbe's post.

Is that SOP for this club he refers too?
I would be more worried about posting that then a publically shot video.

Steve


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Steve I think BigBird may have to change his name to Jailbird soon.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Steve I think BigBird may have to change his name to Jailbird soon.


I think you're listening to over excited people.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> I think you're listening to over excited people.


I really hope so. I can't imagine you wearing a soap necklece in the shower, while BUBBA woo's you.:shade:


----------



## hoyt.willie (Jan 11, 2009)

now thats funny


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*It's really sickening*

how this crap never ends and there's always deer chasers trying to defend what they do. The day of reckoning is coming. Bird, stay on their "azzes":thumbs_up


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Moonkryket said:


> how this crap never ends and there's always deer chasers trying to defend what they do. The day of reckoning is coming. Bird, stay on their "azzes":thumbs_up


I think it is the other way around.:tongue:


----------



## pdm57 (Nov 29, 2004)

you guys need to meet somewhere and settle this.


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't think it will ever get settled on a personal basis. It'll most likely end up in a massive war or Hatfields and McCoys.

The only real way to settle it is to let the general assembly, lawyers, courts, etc.. do their thing.


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

Yall can say what you will but I, as a deer hound owner, hunt on my and my clubs private land and do every thing I can to get my 2 dogs after every hunt. Not all dog hunters are bad. I am sorry yall feel this way.


----------



## wtwilli (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm not a dog hunter and really don't have a strong opinion against them.But having been in a club with dog Guys and being a land owner in NC.Your not making points with me.I've had dogs ruin my hunts to many time to count.My point is guys, keep dogs away from property lines and don't pissoff to many stillhunters.


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

During bow season I to have inconsiderate people who turn their dogs out. They say they "just got out", and I am on my private land. There is a right way of doin things and if people would do the right thing then we might all be able to get along.


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

here in Minnesota it is illegal to chase deer with dogs and it is also written that if you see a dog chasing deer that you have the right to shoot the dog. Even many pheasant hunters that I know will get rid of their dog if they think about chasing any deer. Dogs are for bird hunting only in this area.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Sharpshooter359, I'd like to know were that is written. Your state even has a law which allows hunting dog owners to come upon your land and retrieve their dogs. I think your wrong about the shooting dog thing because it is ilegal to shoot a dog in your state too.:tongue:


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Here hokieman*

From the MN regulations...


"Dogs Pursuing Big Game
No persons may allow their dog to chase or kill big game.
Between January 1 and July 14 a dog that is observed wounding,
killing, or pursuing in a way that endangers big game may be killed
by any person. A peace officer or conservation officer may kill a dog
that endangers big game at any time of the year. The officer or person
is not liable for damages for killing the dog."

"Important: Other hunting seasons are open before, during,
and after the deer season. Many hunters use dogs to hunt
upland game, waterfowl,
rabbits, raccoons, foxes, and coyotes.
Dogs may not be shot during fall hunting seasons, even if seen
pursuing big game, except by a conservation or peace officer."


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*yes, but on foot and unarmed*



Hokieman said:


> Sharpshooter359, I'd like to know were that is written. *Your state even has a law which allows hunting dog owners to come upon your land and retrieve their dogs.* I think your wrong about the shooting dog thing because it is ilegal to shoot a dog in your state too.:tongue:


You are both "part" right with the shooting of dogs.


----------

